# 90 Stanza will not start



## goose668 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was driving my stanza on sunday, and it ran fine. I tried to start it to go to work on tuesday and all it did was crank. It does not even sound like it wants to start. Anyone have any ideas on what to do?


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Check to see if you get spark to the plug. I have seen a fairly common problem on these where the distributor rotor will burn through causing a no start/no spark condition. Does it crank normally or REALLY fast? REALLY fast may be a timing chain gone bad. Can you offer any other symptoms that may help?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Also need to determine if you have fuel.


----------



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, i had the same problem with my 91. do you happen to have a short in the fuse block? one fuse that consistently blows? mine was the lower right hand one. i put in a circuit breaker, the one that looks like a metal fuse, and it made the short show up, (i.e. smoke) it was a green box under the dash that goes to the shift lock control assembly. i had gas fouled plugs, replaced those, and the control assembly ($120 at dealer) and the car started. check all the fuses, and let us know. your key isn't stuck in the ignition is it?


----------



## goose668 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK guys, I replaced plugs, wires, cap and roter and it fired wright up. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Smittyman (Oct 4, 2009)

Same thing mine is doing... Hmm. Cap and rotor? I've replaced plugs and wires. Would this cause one to die while driving?


----------

